# Best conductor ever



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Get a load of _this:_






:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

That guy's pretty good, but I have to go with Bugs:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Get a load of _this:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That takes skillz! :lol:

I love Mr. Bean.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Maestro Bean's a great close for a conducting course--"Forget everything I've taught you...if you haven't already...and watch this."


----------



## aphyrodite (Jan 9, 2012)

Maestro Bean, please conduct more!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I want to see him conduct some Elliott Carter. :lol:


----------

